# .  (, , , )

## fester

!
      .
    6%.       , .    ,  ()   ,  .  . !
   ,     (2009)           ,      (),      .     ( -),       ( ),          .     ...

   ?   ?
 .

----------


## Cooler

> ( -),       ( ),


 ,     -    ** .


> 


     - ,     .


> ?


     ()    ?

----------


## .

> ( ),          .     ...


    ,       - ,    -    :Smilie: 
  ,     .

----------


## katapusina

> !
>       .
>     6%.       , .    ,  ()   ,  .  . !
>    ,     (2009)           ,      (),      .     ( -),       ( ),          .     ...
> 
>    ?   ?
>  .


----
              -   -  .    .   ..?
-,      ""     .
         .         .
..       (),   , . ..  , ,   ..          .
---
                 " "        .

----------


## glbuh7

> !
>       .
>     6%.       , .    ,  ()   ,  .  . !
>    ,     (2009)           ,      (),      .     ( -),       ( ),          .     ...
> 
>    ?   ?
>  .


 "    "    -2???

----------


## .

,  -2?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## fester

> "    "    -2???


-.

----------


## fester

> ----
>               -   -  .    .   ..?
> -,      ""     .
>          .         .
> ..       (),   , . ..  , ,   ..          .
> ---
>                  " "        .


   .      ,      . ,    : "      ?    ,   ?"
   .        .              ?     ,  .

----------


## fester

> ,       - ,    -


,   .
     - . -   ,  ,           .
   ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


    15.     -.
         .
       ,            ( )    ,           .

----------


## .

**,     .      ,     .    ,       .
     ,    ,         :Wink:

----------


## katapusina

> .      ,      . ,    : "      ?    ,   ?"
>    .        .              ?     ,  .


,   ,        .                .
      ,    ,  ,    -   .   ,  ,     .

----------


## .

*katapusina*,          ?

----------

